# Help the outdoor bunnies framed me!



## LadyKat (Aug 10, 2011)

So mom left me in play area (kitchen/living room area) and that is when the outdoor bunnies sneaked in to frame me. I had been real good about not chewing on wires and walls, so she trusted me.

When she came back 10 minutes later there was black rubber bits everywhere and for some reason the the TV Cord was showing bits of copper and silver through the tubing. 

I swear I was only under the TV to check things out, and defend my territory from those outdoor guys. See, I thought I heard a noise under there so I squeezed through a little space to see what was going on and that is when mom came back into the room. 

Mom was real mad and kept saying something along the lines of Good Bunny, or was it Bad Bunny I can't really remember.

Anyway it is an older boxy TV, anyone know if you wrap electrical tape around it an plug it back in if you risk an electrical fire or electrocution?_
_


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Smudge, Buttercup here, those outdoor bunnies did your Mommie a favour:biggrin2:. Now she can go buy a new flat screen tv. Tell her they are real cheap at Wallyworld.

Do you have an Ikea in North Bay? Mommie bought some plastic covers for the wires. They work good plus she used some of those NIC panels to block areas she doesn't want us to go to. Check on their website for them. If you need a picture of them Mommie can take one for yur Mommie when she gets home from work. Let Mommie know if you need to see what they look like.

Now if your Mommie is still blaming you run away and come live with me. He He.

Buttercup and Mommie Susan

PS

Mommie is from Timmins.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Smudge them are very bad outside bunnies. Mom was just worried that you mighta gotten hurt. I have on occasion chewed the odd wire or two. Mommy has all the wires covered with plastic tubes so I don't get hurt. She says you can get wiring covers from the automotive store. Tell mom to make sure that all the wires are connected together that there are not pieces or strands that have been bitten through, cover with good electrical tape and they should be fine. Mommy has had Daddy do this to the vaccum cleaner cord I chewed on, but it was delicious.
Benjamin


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 11, 2011)

:yeahthat: Yes, those sneaky outdoor bunnies have ruined a lot of our cords. As long as it not thru to were both wires are touching and there wire was chewed to nothing it should be okay to tape up. I used to cut pvc pipe in half and use it to sheath wiring.


----------



## LadyKat (Aug 11, 2011)

Well mom came home tonight with some green electrical tape. she wrapped up lots of spots on the cord with it, then turned on the TV and it worked, mom looked relieved. 

Mom also came home with something called a cable zipper. Wonder what that is for?

Anyway mom looks a lot less stressed and even gave me some treats tonight.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 11, 2011)

Those pesky little outdoor bunnies messing with you too? I had a run in with them a couple of months ago. Rotten little scoundrels chewed my mums $100 head sets and of course mum blamed it on me! She couldn't understand how "i" got to it because she knows i can't jump that high, but she blamed it on me anyway! That month, 4 more $100 head sets got chewed up and she was NOT happy! So i told her "look, mum... why don't you do yourself a favour, and buy a wireless headset", and so she did. And now those pesky little outdoor bunnies can never mess with me again!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey sounds like those pesty outside bunnies have moved on again. Wonder who they will hit next? lol


----------



## Hkok (Aug 17, 2011)

Erslev here the thing with the Ikea covers is that somehow the wild bunnies can smell them and find there way to them.

I live on the 3 rd floor and they still finds the ones my mom and dad covered I wonder how they find them?


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 18, 2011)

I tink it is the smell, kinda like the remote buttons. They are always chewen on the them, I gets the heck. Bad old outdoor bunnies.


----------



## LadyKat (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah they outdoor bunnies have chewed on moms remote buttons too. She says she can't read them so when the house sitter comes she actually has to tell them which chewed up button does what.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 22, 2011)

Dey chewed one of mom's remote so bad that she had to use a pencil to change the TV channels. I keep tellin her dat ther are some sort of paper or someting like dat they says dat mommy looses a lot of weight getting up to change them there channels. She poo-poos me on dat. I thinks that she may have to get a box of them, some days them outdoor bunnies get in more often den others.I guess I may have let them in to has a play wid me.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 22, 2011)

Those outdoor bunnies chewed up the buttons on mums remote too, so she had to get another one. Not too long after that, the buttons were chewed off that one as well! Now she has to hide the remote under the cushion. The only problem with that is that she doesn't have a very good memory, so forgets to hide it sometimes.


----------

